# MAC Newbie: My growing collection



## LilSphinx (Feb 6, 2009)

I've only gotten into MAC within the past two months, give or take a week. I haven't had the money to go out and buy any MAC items, but thankfully I found out about MUA and have been swapping away some stuff I don't want for some cool MAC items
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










*List of items:*
*depotted "Pafait Amour" e/s
*"Stars'n'Rockets" e/s
*"Plum Dressing" e/s
*Metal-X "Metalblu" cream e/s
*"Iris Eyes" Fluidline
*"Violet" pigment charm
*"Entremauve" pigment 
*"Grape" pigment -RAOK from a Specktra member (thanks again!)
-Pigment samples both from MUA swaps and MAC MA counter:
*"Deep Purple"
*"Rose"
*"Bright Fuschia"
*"Ruby Red"
*"Pink Opal"
*"Pink Mauve"
*"Bell Bottom Blue"
*"Fuschia"
*"Viz-a-Violet"
*"Reflects Pink"
*"Teal"
*"Gilded Green"

-I have "Electrolady" e/l and "Silver Metal" pig. sample on the way and will be (hopefully) getting Metal-X "Plum Electric" soon, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm having a blast with all of this!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YAY!!!!!!!!!  XD


----------



## MissResha (Feb 6, 2009)

nice collection! im so jealous you have Grape pigment. i cannot get my fat hands on that to save my life


----------



## xxluverxx (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow.  That's a great color collection.  I am thinking about playing with pigments.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so scared because its so loose and gets everywhere!  But the color outcome is unbelievable


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_nice collection! im so jealous you have Grape pigment. i cannot get my fat hands on that to save my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi, I just did a quick search on MUA and found someone trying to sell an 'almost' full jar(90%) of Grape pigment. I'll pm you the address.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Hopefully that will help you out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the comment/compliment!


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxluverxx* 

 
_Wow.  That's a great color collection.  I am thinking about playing with pigments.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so scared because its so loose and gets everywhere!  But the color outcome is unbelievable_

 
I have accidentally spilled some of my pigments here and there, but thankfully I've had a tissue or piece of paper sitting underneath and so have been able to save what I've spilt each time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      It's definitely worth it though, as long as remember to tap excess pigment back into the jar before applying, it should never be a problem. And honestly, I don't notice it getting all over the place any more than when I've loaded my brush up with pressed e/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the compliment on my growing MAC collection...I'm definitely working on it.


----------



## orkira (Feb 10, 2009)

You have a wonderful collection!


----------

